# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si mund ti shmangemi pasojave nga teknologjia e avancuar

## The Dardha

Ketu do te flasim per shkaqet edhe pasojat e aparaturave elektronike si te kompjuterave, celulareve, pocket pc, pager... etj etj.

----------


## The Dardha

KOMPJUTERI eshte nje mjet pune ose komunikimi, shume njerez e perdorin per kohe edhe ore te tejzgjatura dhe per kete arsye shume here eshte pyetur nga profesore-mjeke te shendetit te medhenj ne oxfort se a ndikon ne shendetin e njeriut KOMPJUTERI:

 PASOJAT: Ata vune re se ne njeres te ndryshem shafeqen simptoma te ndryshme, si levizje te riperseritshme qe kryen automatikisht vete njeriu, ose dhembje shpine, ose dhembje koke, ose dhimbje sysh, mpirje te pjeseve te vecanta te trupit ose bllokimi momental i njeriut si ne gjendje beote.
 NDIKOJNE: Rryma elektrike edhe rezatimi i ekranit sidoqofte ky ekran i sheshte me brojtese apo jo.

SI MUNDET TI EVITOJME:

 1) Levizja cdo 15 min nga karrigja ose vendi i punes per 2 min.

 2) Shkeputja nga e shikimit nga ekrani i kompjuterit dhe levizja e syve (per te mbrojtur syte)

 3) Mos mbani lengje, pije afer kompjuterit se kjo mund te sjelli djegjen e kompjuterit edhe ka rezik flake ose djegje me pasoja edhe demtimin e perdorusit.

 4) Kabujt te jene te lidhur edhe te vene ne menyre te atill qe mos te pengohet njeri.

 5) Perdorimi i syzeve optike te keshilluara nga optiku perkates gjate perqendrimit tuaj ne kompjuter.

 6) Mos fusni duart ne kompjuter, kontaktoni gjithmon me inxhinierat perkates, (ka rezik) kujdes korrenti.

 7) Per te qendruar sa me reatshem eshte e keshillueshme nese keni probleme me shpinen (sidomos flas per moshen e vjeter) merni karige qe mund te pozicionohet e pershtatet me ju.

 8) Kundra mpirjes eshte e keshillueshme 2 minuta fiskultur per te qarkulluar gjaku lirshem ne te gjithe pjeset e trupit. (sidomos gjymtyret)

 9) Mbani femijet larg kompjuterave, me nje orar limit te caktuar, sepse organet e shqisat e tyre jane ne zhvillim e siper qendrimi per nje kohe te gjate si ne kompjuterat apo lojrat elektronike do te ndihmonte per keq edhe do te linte me pasoja qe do te shfaqeshin ne te ardhmen e tyre.

----------


## The Dardha

Te gjithe perdorim kete teknollogji te re keto vitet e fundit, shkencetaret kane 3 vjet qe meren me eksperimente per te vene re ne se a ndikojne me te vertete ne jeten tone keto mini aparatura...

 1) Shkencetaret jane te mendimeve te ndryshme por shumica e tyre mendojne se telefonat mobil ndikojne ne jeten e njeriut.
 (nga nje pyetesor i bere 78% e popullsis qe perdor celular ka dhimbje koke).

 2) Kompanite e celulareve per te evituar sadopak rezatimin e celulareve kane prodhuar kufje, rezatim thithes ose veshje apostafat per te evituar rezet kanceroze nga te valeve elektromagnetike.

 Si te evitojme pasojat:

a) Flisni sa me pak ne telefoant tuaj celular

b) Perdorni kufje

c) Perdorni pajisjet e tel qe ulin sadopak rezatimin

d) Mundohuni ti mbani larg aparaturat nga trupi juaj.

----------

